# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Shawn Ray (1994) vs. Dexter Jackson (2008) Who Wins? VIDEO

## 1981

Shawn Ray (1994) vs. Dexter Jackson (2008) Who Wins?

----------

